
Ask HN: Have you read any good “Cli-Fi” (climate fiction) books? - logancg
I&#x27;m looking for climate science fiction books -- especially ones that combine realistic hard science&#x2F;technology with a dystopian, climate-changed future.<p>My goal is to emotionally convince myself of the need to act urgently on climate change. I am only intellectually committed.<p>I would love your recommendations!
======
Haldir
I guess you already know
[https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/36205.Cli_Fi_Climate_Cha...](https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/36205.Cli_Fi_Climate_Change_Fiction)

Of those books I can wholeheartedly recommend the books by Paolo Bacigalupi.

~~~
logancg
Aye – the list is great. I always admire personal recommendations! Will take a
look at Bacigalupi.

------
mkempe
Forty Signs of Rain, by Kim Stanley Robinson

Fifty Degrees Below

Sixty Days and Counting

~~~
logancg
Fantastic, thank you. I didn't know Robinson had a (deliberate? unlike the
Mars trilogy) cli-fi novel.

------
db48x
Fallen Angels by Niven et al. It's a bit light-hearted though.

